# Looking for lift kit (2015 Ranger Crew)



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

So I'm wanting to do a lift on my 2015 Ranger Crew 900 without compromising the suspension or ride quality. I use it mainly for the deer lease but I went out to Extreme this weekend and bottomed out a couple times so I'm wanting to add a little height. 
I did a little research this week and saw the Marshall Motoart 2.5". Does anyone have any first hand experience with this lift or can anyone recommend anything else? 

Thanks in advance!!

BW


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Just put it on mine a couple months ago. No complaints, took about two hours to put it on by myself. Only issue was some dirty welds Polaris made that I had to clean up a little to make the bracket slide all the way down on the shock mount.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a Polaris RZR that I have been wanting to lift a few inches. I did not want to replace any axles or tie rods, and i did not want to sacrifice ride quality. 

What I found was that 2" lift was the most common ($199 to $325). If you are wanting a 5" lift, most of the kits come with tie rods, swing arms, etc. these run approx $1500 to $2400 depending on manufacturer.

Last night I installed a 2" lift kit made by Highlifter ($250). My plan was to get a couple inches from the lift kit and maybe crank up the shocks a little to get another inch. After installing the Highlifter I measured and gained about 4.25" without any shock adjustment.

I will try to post before and after pics tomorrow.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies...

So wow!!.. over a 4" lift using the 2" highlifter... I wonder if it would work the same with the Ranger. Post up some pics if you can..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Get you a 3 in bracket lift. And arched front and rear a arms. A taller tire also. There is about 5 inches right there. Also crank the shocks some.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Tex-Cajun said:


> I have a Polaris RZR that I have been wanting to lift a few inches. I did not want to replace any axles or tie rods, and i did not want to sacrifice ride quality.
> 
> What I found was that 2" lift was the most common ($199 to $325). If you are wanting a 5" lift, most of the kits come with tie rods, swing arms, etc. these run approx $1500 to $2400 depending on manufacturer.
> 
> ...


 I have to revise what I posted. After I installed the lift and drove it around I measured again and my total was 3", NOT the 4.25 that I posted earlier. Sorry for the incorrect info.


----------



## epollard05 (Jun 22, 2015)

I installed the 2.5" High lifter bracket kit and upgraded my tires to 30" and got a little over 4" of lift total. plenty if you ask me.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine just came from the dealer. I ordered it with 4" lift 165$, super atv arched forward a arms 260$ and went with 30" outlaw max on 14" wheels. I am super pleased with this set up


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

2


----------

